# معجم مصطلحات الهندسة الميكانيكية Mechanical Dictionary



## jijelfm (4 يناير 2012)

*معجم مصطلحات الهندسة الميكانيكية
Mechanical Dictionary*








حجم المعجم
6.50 ميجابايت

Download
​


----------



## ozy (5 يناير 2012)

*ممكن رفعه على المنتدى لو سمحت​*


----------



## jijelfm (6 يناير 2012)

هل هناك مشكلة في التحميل


----------



## Badran Mohammed (6 يناير 2012)

الرابط يعمل ولا يحتوي على مشكلة
مشكور على الملف المفيد


----------



## بولو اخضر (7 يناير 2012)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــراً جزيلاً


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (7 يناير 2012)

لا يوجد ملف للتحميل.


----------



## jijelfm (8 يناير 2012)

badran mohammed قال:


> الرابط يعمل ولا يحتوي على مشكلة
> مشكور على الملف المفيد




كيف الرابط لا يحتوي على ملف يعني أنا كذاب و لا إيش


----------



## hany yassin (8 يناير 2012)

شكرا اخي الكريم وفقك الله


----------



## طالب الجامعة (10 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبود الفارسي (10 يناير 2012)

مشكوووور ما قصرت الله يةفقط


----------



## المهندس دلبيريو (10 يناير 2012)

الرابط ايحتوي علي ملف وذلك لايعني ان *badran mohammedكذاب وانما من الممكن حدوث بعض المشاكل فرجاء العوده للرابط ومراجعته بنفسك !!!!!!!!!!!

*


----------



## jijelfm (17 يناير 2012)

أهلا و سهلا


----------



## أحمد رأفت (17 يناير 2012)

اجارك الله بس ياريت لوتغير الموقع او تعرفنا طريقة التحميل


----------



## مجيد عبدالكريم (18 يناير 2012)

لم يعمل لدية البرنامج


----------



## مصطفى صلاح الدين (18 يناير 2012)

للأسف أنا مش عارف أحمل الملف مش عارف المشكلة مني أنا ولا مفيش لينك أصلاً


----------



## jijelfm (22 يناير 2012)

أخي الكريم راجعت الرابط أكثر من مرة و هو شغال 100% ومع هذا لعيونكم هذا رابط مباشر

Download


----------



## chuckchuck (3 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## jijelfm (20 فبراير 2012)

أهلا بك


----------



## برهم السيد (20 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووررر


----------



## محمدماضى (20 فبراير 2012)

*جزيت الجنة*


----------



## محمد هاني لطفي تاي (21 فبراير 2012)

_*Thank Yooooooooooooooooooo*_​


----------



## jijelfm (29 فبراير 2012)

أهلا بك معنا


----------



## سلمان 333 (29 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## tiona154f5 (2 مارس 2012)

For more convenience and lower prices,http://www.highqualityuggsaleusa.com,http://www.buyluxuryuggsonline.com, most people tend to shop onlineYou will locate several collections are introduced online Thigh length skirts and dresses look good with these boots too After being cut to the right size,]7659,ugg boots cheap,cheap ugg boots for sale, the panels are then sewn together using special industrial sewing machines


----------



## احمد انتاج (3 مارس 2012)

الرابط لايحتوي على ملف تنزيل


----------



## musab052034 (3 مارس 2012)

مشكور ع المجهود


----------



## محمد باسـليمان (3 مارس 2012)

jijelfm قال:


> *معجم مصطلحات الهندسة الميكانيكية*
> 
> *mechanical dictionary*​
> 
> ...


 




كتاب رائع ، لك كل الشكر والتقدير :31:


----------



## freeseek023 (3 مارس 2012)

thank's brother 
if any one need some thing just ASK


----------



## mrxfclek (8 مارس 2012)

Government officials said the paper was suspended because its coverage of the Tuareg rebellion could incite violence and endanger security. By Phuong Tran Dakar12 October 2007In Niger,Lunettes De Soleil, police continue to detain journalist Ibrahim Manzo Diallo,burberry, who ran the only newspaper in a region where there is an on-going rebellion against the government. Phuong Tran has more from VOA's West Africa bureau in Dakar. Last week, Niger authorities expelled independent French journalist,Lunettes De Soleil Ray Ban, Francois Bergeron,burberry soldes, who had been under a one-month investigation for his reporting on the rebellion. Leonard Vincent, of the Paris-based journalist rights group,louboutin, Reporters Without Borders,Lunettes de Soleil Prada, says the journalist's transfer to the town, which is under military occupation and a government state of alert, makes it hard to track his case. "Which one will be next?" he asks. "Which journalist will be taken in custody and accused of extravagant charges? It raises a lot of concerns for us, because it will be difficult for us to visit him. It will be difficult to get information."Manzo Diallo's family has said he was arrested late Tuesday when trying to leave for three months of training in France. They say authorities are accusing him of working for Radio France International, whose detained correspondent Moussa Kaka faces accusations of plotting with the rebels against the government.Agadez newspaper owner Manzo Diallo is just the latest journalist to face problems after reporting on the rebellion. The paper had published a photo of a dead government soldier following a rebel attack in late June, as well as a list of 20 arrested Tuaregs suspected of having ties with the rebels. Libya's President Muammar Gadhafi is suing three Nigerien newspaper owners for $200,000 each for publishing reports saying he funded the current Tuareg rebellion. Police have transferred Manzo Diallo back to his hometown of Agadez, where he published the province's only newspaper,ray ban, Air Info.The government's High Council on Communications has warned journalists to report carefully on the rebellion to avoid inciting violence. Journalists say the warning is, effectively, a media blackout. Reached shortly before his arrest,lunettes rayban, Manzo Diallo said his only job was as editor of Air Info,burberry soldes, a newspaper with a circulation of about 1,500 subscribers, that re-opened last week after a three-month government suspension. Diallo says Air Info was closed for three months,burberry, during which time he was not working. He says it was difficult to provide for his family,louboutin pas cher, and that he also felt responsible to his employees who were out of work.Manzo Diallo was also arrested in July when he tried to launch another newspaper.No formal charges have been filed against Manzo Diallo.The ethnic Tuareg rebels took up arms eight months ago, complaining of government neglect and demanding more profits from uranium mining in the northeast. Niger President Mamadou Tandja refuses to negotiate with the armed nomads, dismissing them as bandits and drug traffickers hiding behind a political front. Radio France International's Moussa Kaka faces life imprisonment if found guilty of colluding against the state.相关的主题文章： rebel attacks tear the country apart In Mali state media say Date created its networks


----------



## khamis alnamani (25 مارس 2012)

حاولت انزل الكتاب الرابط لا يعمل


----------

